# Database Discussions > Sybase >  How to Install Sybase in  Window xp Professional operating system

## shahidmdk

hi ,

I have  Sybase ASA 9 backup file. I didnt' have installed Sybase. From where we have to get the Sybase ASA 9 Software?.

But I heared that there is a free developer version available online. If you have any idea could you help me please.  :Smilie:  

Thanks in Advance,
Liyakhat.
Software Engineer.

----------

